# Слишком много "кошачьих язычков"



## clapec

Hi! I've translated this article from Italian into Russian as an exercise: could you please check it for me? I'm sure there are many mistakes...maybe it was too complicated for my language skills  
Thank you in advance for your help!

*Слишком много “кошачьих язычок"


*Мне было очень приятно заметить, что у стойки дорогого бара с роскошным интерьером, находящего на улице Манзони, рядом с книжным магазином Фелтринелли, вместе с кофе подают гигантский/ громадный/ огромный поднос с тонким, но очень вкусным печеньем - так называемые “кошачьи язычки”. Признавая идею и поведение (которое, между прочим/ впрочем, не распространённое) директора, желающего удовлетворять посетителей его бара, я поддался жадности и съел аж четыре из них (в общей сложности 16 гр.). Один из бярменов сразу заметил мой эксплуататорский характер и громко сказал мне, что я должен был постыдиться. Съев количество печенья, намного превышающее предполагаемого/ ожидаемого – то есть, одной язычки – я невоспитанно вышел за все рамки приличия.
Я пошёл к кассу, надеясь, что буду прощён; но владелец бара снова/ опять выругал меня, даже авторитетнее, потому что он знает условия маркетинга, помещая/ включая/ вводя меня в категорию злоупотребляющих клиентов (которые, считая себя единственными посетителями бара, жадно едят всё на чужой счёт/ на дармовщинку).
Чтобы помочь мне не повторить мой плохой поступок, директор бара запросил с меня 1200 лир, цена одной сладкой булочки, за съеденные мной четыре печенья. Какой прекрасный метод заведовать баром, идя навстречу своим клиентам! Дорогие читатели, будьте осторожны с оливами, которые вам подают в качестве аперитива: возможно, они окажутся очень дорогими.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

I haven`tgot the time to edit it now. Must only say that it is at any rate: *Слишком много “кошачьих язычков"*


----------



## clapec

Thank you very much!


----------



## Ptak

clapec said:


> *Слишком много “кошачьих язычков"
> 
> 
> *Мне было очень приятно заметить, что у стойки дорогого бара с роскошным интерьером, находящегося на улице Манзони, рядом с книжным магазином Фельтринелли, вместе с кофе подают гигантский/ громадный/ огромный поднос с тонким, но очень вкусным печеньем - так называемые “кошачьи язычки”. Признавая идею и поведение (которое, между прочим/ впрочем, не распространённое) директора, желающего угодить посетителям своего бара, я поддался искушению и съел аж четыре печенья (в общей сложности 16 гр.). Один из барменов сразу заметил мой эксплуататорский характер моих действий и громко сказал мне, что я должен был бы постыдиться. Съев количество печенья_ намного больше, чем превышающее предполагаемого/ ожидалось / разрешалось – то есть, больше одного язычка – я невоспитанно вышел за все рамки приличия.
> Я пошёл к кассе, надеясь, что буду прощён; но владелец бара бармен? снова/ опять выругал меня, даже авторитетнее (I don't understand it), потому что он знает условия маркетинга, помещая/ включая/ вводя меня в категорию злоупотребляющих клиентов (которые, считая себя единственными посетителями бара, жадно едят всё на чужой счёт/ на дармовщинку).
> Maybe you can show us the sentence in Italian or/and in English?
> 
> Чтобы помочь мне не повторить мой плохой поступок не повторился, директор бара запросил с меня 1200 лир (цена одной сладкой булочки)_ за съеденные мной четыре печенья. Какой прекрасный способ заведовать баром, идя навстречу своим клиентам! Дорогие читатели, будьте осторожны с оливами, которые вам подают в качестве аперитива: возможно, они окажутся очень дорогими.


----------



## Ptak

clapec said:


> но владелец бара тоже выругал меня, даже авторитетнее (I see, you want to say that director is more competent then a barman; but it can't be said in this sentence in Russian (at least while the sentence is incorrect and not understandable completely); it would be better to strike out here),
> _потому что он знает условия маркетинга, помещая/ включая/ вводя меня в категорию злоупотребляющих клиентов (которые, считая себя единственными посетителями бара, жадно едят всё на чужой счёт/ на дармовщинку)_.


It isn't understandable here, what is this argumentation ("он знает условия маркетинга, помещая/ включая/ вводя меня в категорию злоупотребляющих клиентов" etc) - is it what the director says? Or is it what author thinks about the director?


----------



## clapec

Hi!
First of all, thank you for your corrections  
"он знает условия маркетинга, [...]" should be the author's opinion about the director.


----------



## clapec

Here is the original version of the sentence:

[...] Sono andato alla cassa con la speranza di essere perdonato e il proprietario mi ha rimproverato per la seconda volta, anche in modo più autorevole perchè lui conosce i termini del marketing, collocandomi nella fascia dei clienti approfittatori che pensano di essere gli unici consumatori del bar e "spazzolano" tutto a sbafo. [...]

Looking at it again, it also seems possible that the owner of the bar might have not only "categorized" his customer in his mind, but also _told_ him what he thought...


----------



## Ptak

As I understand, rimproverare is not "выругать" (it is very rude!), but "упрекать, укорять" (neutral)...

I suggest:

_Владелец бара, как более авторитетное лицо, тоже сделал мне замечание, потому что он знает условия маркетинга и отнес меня к числу клиентов, мнящих себя единственными посетителями бара и пользующихся любым случаем поесть на дармовщинку._


----------



## Ptak

clapec said:


> съел аж четыре из них


I suggested "съел аж четыре *печенья*", but I think "съел аж четыре *штуки*" is better.



> Looking at it again, it also seems possible that the owner of the bar might have not only "categorized" his customer in his mind, but also _told_ him what he thought...


I'm sure that 
"_Владелец бара, как более авторитетное лицо, тоже сделал мне замечание, потому что он знает условия маркетинга и отнес меня к числу клиентов, мнящих себя единственными посетителями бара и пользующихся любым случаем поесть на дармовщинку._"
is ok for the both variants.


----------



## scriptum

clapec said:


> anche in modo più autorevole


= еще более властным тоном


----------



## Q-cumber

My variant (adapted): 

Слишком много “кошачьих язычков":


Я с удовольствием отметил, что у стойки дорогого бара с роскошным интерьером, что на улице Манзони, рядом с книжным магазином Фелтринелли, вместе с кофе подают огромный поднос с тонким, очень вкусным печеньем - так называемые “кошачьи язычки”. Одобряя идею  директора, желающего угодить посетителям, я поддался жадности и съел аж четыре "язычка" (в общей сложности 16 гр.). Один из барменов сразу заметил мою прожорливость и громко сказал мне, что я должен бы постыдиться. Съев намного больше печенья, чем мне полагалось – то есть, один язычок – я перешёл все рамки приличий.
Я пошёл к кассе, надеясь, что буду прощён; но владелец бара тоже выругал меня, ещё более внушительно - потому что он-то знает правила торговли - зачислив меня в разряд клиентов-"правонарушителей" (которые, считая себя единственными посетителями бара, любят пожрать на дармовщинку).
Чтобы я не вздумал повторить мой нехороший поступок, директор запросил с меня 1200 лир - цену одной сладкой булочки - за съеденные мною четыре печенья. Замечательный способ заведовать баром, идя навстречу своим клиентам! Дорогие читатели, будьте осторожны с оливками, которые вам подают в качестве аперитива: возможно, они окажутся слишком дорогими!

By no means an expression "эксплуататорский характер" can be used here. Perhaps "потребительское отношение" would be OK 
PS * clapec *Yet, your translation was perfect for a foreigner.


----------



## Ptak

Q-cumber said:


> Съев намного больше печенья, чем мне полагалось – то есть, один язычок – я перешёл все рамки приличий.


Из этой фразы следует, что рассказчик съел именно _один_ язычок.



Q-cumber said:


> но владелец бара тоже выругал меня


"Выругал" звучит ОЧЕНЬ грубо и вряд ли подходит по контексту. В оригинале сказано "упрекнул". Ни один владелец бара не позволит себе "выругать" клиента, который платит деньги, даже если тот съел лишних три печенья.


----------



## Q-cumber

Ptak said:


> Из этой фразы следует, что рассказчик съел именно _один_ язычок.



Не следует, но может быть и так истолковано.  
"Съев намного больше одного, положенного мне, печенья...."? 



Ptak said:


> "Выругал" звучит ОЧЕНЬ грубо и вряд ли подходит по контексту. В оригинале сказано "упрекнул". .



Согласен: "упрекнул" или "пожурил" будет в самый раз, пожалуй.


----------



## cyanista

Q-cumber said:


> Согласен: "упрекнул" или "пожурил" будет в самый раз, пожалуй.



По-моему "пожурил" звучит слишком мягко, почти по-дружески; "упрекнул" или "отчитал" тут уместнее.


----------



## Etcetera

cyanista said:


> По-моему "пожурил" звучит слишком мягко, почти по-дружески; "упрекнул" или "отчитал" тут уместнее.


Я бы предпочла "отчитал". "Упрекнул" больше уместно, когда имеется в виду одно замечание, как мне кажется. А для небольшой выволочки больше подходит "отчитал".


----------



## Kolan

Мне кажется, что отношения "хозяин заведения - клиент" ограничивают выбор слов для описания действия. Хозяин (директор, управляющий) мог "предъявить претензию" клиенту, но никак не ругать, отчитывать, журить и т.д., как он мог бы это сделать по отношению к подчинённому сотруднику.

The entire translation of the story should be revised, it just does not sound real Russian, only formally. I will try to rework it and find the a way around some expressions which should be more appropriate given the situation. It's not easy at all to express this situation in genuine manner in Russian, so that clapec's efforts look great to me. 

Just need to see the original text in Italian, if it can be posted here.


----------



## Ptak

Q-cumber said:


> Из этой фразы следует, что рассказчик съел именно _один_ язычок.
> 
> 
> 
> Не следует, но может быть и так истолковано.
Click to expand...

А как еще? Звучит совершенно однозначно.


----------



## Q-cumber

Kolan said:


> Мне кажется, что отношения "хозяин заведения - клиент" ограничивают выбор слов для описания действия. Хозяин (директор, управляющий) мог "предъявить претензию" клиенту, но никак не ругать, отчитывать, журить и т.д., как он мог бы это сделать по отношению к подчинённому сотруднику.



По-моему, "предъявить претензию" звучит слишком формально для такой заметки. Возможно слово "попрекать" подойдёт ("попрекать куском хлеба")?


----------



## Ptak

Q-cumber said:


> Возможно слово "попрекать" подойдёт ("попрекать куском хлеба")?


Не подойдет.
"Куском хлеба" ни в барах, ни в ресторанах не попрекают.


----------



## Q-cumber

Ptak said:


> Не подойдет.
> "Куском хлеба" ни в барах, ни в ресторанах не попрекают.



Ну, в данном случае, автора как раз *попрекнули* съеденным печеньем. 

Что ещё.... "выговаривать",  "порицать", "винить", "обвинять"?


----------



## Ptak

Q-cumber said:


> Ну, в данном случае, автора как раз *попрекнули* съеденным печеньем.


Ну не подходит ПО СТИЛЮ.



Q-cumber said:


> Что ещё.... "выговаривать", "порицать", "винить", "обвинять"?


Я тоже знаю много глаголов


----------



## Kolan

Q-cumber said:


> Ну, в данном случае, автора как раз *попрекнули* съеденным печеньем.
> 
> Что ещё.... "выговаривать",  "порицать", "винить", "обвинять"?


Я бы сказал "владелец бара тоже *придрался* ко мне...". Правда, весь стиль перевода следует в таком случае понизить, однако, делать это следует, мне кажется, и по другим причинам. В частности, для того, чтобы перевод зазвучал по-русски. 

Я поясню, что имею в виду. История рассказана от первого лица и по характеру своему - несколько постыдная для автора, он чувствует себя мелким воришкой, неловко, и гордиться ему нечем, но он особенно тоже не кается, просто немного подсмеивается сам над собой. Ну, съел и съел лишнего, а в конце так даже сам совершает "наезд на систему". Высокий или даже нейтральный стиль перевода идут вразрез такому содержанию, оттого трудно подбирать точные слова и весь русский текст к тому же выглядит неестественно,  очень натянуто как плохо сшитый костюм: издалека - вроде ничего, присмотришься ближе - тут торчит, там складки и т.д.

Нужно бы перевести в более низком, разговорном стиле или даже уличным языком. Тогда от первого лица рассказ зазвучит естественно и слова подберутся сами нормальные, вяжущиеся друг с другом и с сиутацией.

Но, опять же, желателен итальянский оригинал.


----------

